
Rare Nuclear Test Films Saved, Declassified, and Uploaded to YouTube - saycheese
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/rare-nuclear-test-films-saved-declassified-and-upload-1793300557
======
saycheese
Animated GIF of video: [https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/hsknc3dfsz...](https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-
media/image/upload/hsknc3dfszboff6pqirm.gif)

YouTube of it: [https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XnrLY-
phipw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XnrLY-phipw)

